# Are these Gotti's?



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

They really look like it


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Are these Gotti's? (kombi)*

They have the gotti looking stamp on the spokes..

ill see them tonight i HOPE!


----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

look like it with a diff type of centercap...


----------



## Treyk47 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (USOPHUNKE)*

what are gottis? i thought they were ronals


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Are these Gotti's? (kombi)*

figured it out There AR Gotti J55c Replicas


----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

ronal bought gotti years ago, after gotti joined another wheel manufacturer. 
gotti wheels were usually a 3 to 4000 dollar option on porsche some older vettes, maserati, fiat, jag, and even some other euro cars. 
they come in a wide range of sizes from 14'' to 17'' iirc and all sorts of widths up to 11'' or something and as small as 5.5 on the 14's. very light well built 2 and 3 pc wheel.


----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

"Etoile" was the other company that gotti joined I think... dont hold me to that though


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (USOPHUNKE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USOPHUNKE* »_"Etoile" was the other company that gotti joined I think... dont hold me to that though

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from what i know of them, gotti sold the wheel designs to etoile who changed them a lil, then they were sold to ronal before they disappeared.


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*

well there is american racing caps on them..

and nothing else.. there is no badges anywere on the wheels.. the fronts say Off 13n and something i cant make out..


----------



## USOPHUNKE (Aug 31, 2003)

there are some ARE gotti''s that are 3 piece just like the originals, same design. And some Etoile ones. they all are 16 or 32 bolt... 
racing versions being the 32 bolt.... 
there are some fake 30 bolt ones out there which I just recently saw.
gotti dont have et size on back of them... as far as I can tell. 
so here is what I know,
some say gotti
some say are
some say etoile
some have a flying star 
all seem to be the same exact wheel diff sizes and fitted to many diff cars, from trans am to fiat's
basicly if you have any of the above, you have a very rare wheel and should cherish it!!!!


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

resurrect a thread...
Seems like there is a good amount of knowledge here so I'll ask.
I picked up some Gotti wheels yesterday, one has the flying star, the others all say Gotti.
What's the deal with the flying star brand??


----------

